
6 Reasons Why JavaScript’s Async/Await Blows Promises Away - tpetry
https://hackernoon.com/6-reasons-why-javascripts-async-await-blows-promises-away-tutorial-c7ec10518dd9
======
harpocrates
I am a bit saddened to see so many languages adding sugar for promises (or the
equivalent abstraction in that language). Promises are just a monad and
async/await is a poor mans version of Haskell's do notation. Exactly the same
amount of syntactic overhead (actually a tad bit more, since async/await are
longer than do/<-), but significantly less expressive. Sigh.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
I agree, the sugar is pouring in from every crack and hole, how many ways do
we need of doing the same thing. Sometimes the sugar is a genuine productivity
booster and you don't want to be a Luddite but recently, in JS it seems it's
coming faster and faster and that's why it is so important, whether you are
working individually or as a team, to choose a subset of language features you
will use to keep sane. No one likely agrees with me but I always found
callbacks are more readable for my brain than code rewritten to use promises,
so may be this new way is something I might actually like in use! Select your
flavor of sugar.

